# CAO Flavours Caramelo Joe Cigar Review - Not great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanted a short smoke one evening so I grabbed this cigar. It lit and burned well, but I honeslty could not taste much of anything. If you smoke...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Caramelo Joe Cigar Review - Not great


----------

